# Halloween Silverware



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

Each year I have a Halloween dinner party. I have always thought it would be cool to have themed silverware instead of just the regular orange and black plastic. So I have started to make my own. Here is my first attempt.....lol








































Not perfect, but I am happy so far. Any thoughts?


----------



## samhainschimera (Aug 8, 2008)

Those are so freakin neat! How did you make those?


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

samhainschimera said:


> Those are so freakin neat! How did you make those?




Actually they were VERY easy. I bought 2 squares of orange and black clay(the kind you bake til hard) 99 cents each. I found 3 packs of the silverware at Old Time Pottery for 3 for $1.50 and those little "dress it up" buttons at Michaels that I bought when they were on sale .99 cents a pack.

Form clay around the silverware. Build it up in the spots you are going to push something in it. Bake on parchment paper on a cookies sheet for 30 minutes on 230 degrees. Let cool. That's it! How simple is that? And cheap! 

Two blocks of clay did 8 pieces of silverware......


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Wouldn't the Michael's buttons have melted when you put them in the oven embedded in the clay?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I LOVE IT!!! So freakin cute*


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

colmmoo said:


> Wouldn't the Michael's buttons have melted when you put them in the oven embedded in the clay?


These are the pictures AFTER baking so no they didn't melt.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh My God>>>>>>and yet another project to add to the list!!! I love these !! Thanks Winnie!

Muf


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Samhain, Spooki and Muffy! I probably could have gotten the clay smoother if I spent a bit more time but like I said it was an attempt since I didn't know if it was going to work or not. Glad ya'll liked them!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Very cute! Love the script writing and they have so much personality!

I just came across these too (but yours have more personality):
Spookware Krazy Utensils 36-pc. Set : Target


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

They are VERY cute - you could probably sell them! : )


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! Winnie you did a great job! those are so cool!


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, those are awesome! 

Like a pp said, you could probably sell those. Maybe on etsy or something like that. They rock!


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are really cute! I bet your guests will be blown away when you tell them you made them yourself.


----------



## runswithvampires (Aug 12, 2008)

Those are really cool!! Good job.


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Those are great! I went into The Great Indoors today and they had really neat sterling silver engraved halloween silverwear. But this tops all! Are you making more?


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Those are great I absolutely love them!!! I also know that for those who don't find the time with all the projects on their plate already to make those, that many of the party stores here had silverware that was themed into skeleton shapes and many other halloween variations (plastic utensils). I however think I am going to try to make some of those. That is a great idea.


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

How very smart and creative you are! Those are awesome!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Those are really cool!


----------



## Winnie Sanderson (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!! Yup I will/am making alot more for my halloween dinner party. Fortunately they are easy and fast to make.


----------



## peyote2004 (Oct 12, 2007)

Totally cool .... I can't do them this year, but they are now on my "TO DO" list for next year


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes those are awesome! Thanks for the great idea!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

How did I miss these? Way too cool, Miss Winnie!!


----------

